# posting/getting bumped



## Bonjules

Hello,
this has been bothering me for a long time.
I do not really understand why it is necessary to 'sign on' to write your post.
It is annoying  because after writing a longer piece - I'm not fast at this- when I push 'submit' the system will tell me that I'm not signed on (obviously not true, how could I have written the post) and will irretrievably (at least to me it seems) wipe out the post. Am I the only one this happens to?
Since often this seems to be a function of time elapsed- Why can't you write you piece in peace, then sign on and send it?
Thanks


----------



## Jana337

If you tick the "Remember me" field, the problem disappears. 

Jana


----------



## Nunty

I usually read the forums without remembering to log in. If I decide to post a reply or a question, I write it. When I click "submit" I get passed on to the log-in page. So far, this is what you describe. But don't despair, there's more!

I then log in (using "Remember me" or not) and I am then returned to my message, all set and ready to submit. Don't give up so fast!


----------



## Gardefeu

It seems to be a browser problem. Some browsers will re-direct you to the post you have written - and it will still be there! (this happens, for instance with Firefox, which I use). Some browsers will behave exactly the way you describe (Internet Explorer, I believe, is one of these fawlty devices)...
What browser do you use? In any case, I advise you to use Firefox, which is free, extremely fast, and has an excellent pop-up blocker!


----------



## Nunty

Ah, an IE problem. How unusual! 

For the record, I use Firefox, too, and I heartily endorse everything Gardefeu said. (Except his spelling of faulty...)


----------



## Gardefeu

Oops! Sorry, I was thinking of Basil Fawlty (I really was!  )


----------



## Nunty

I believe you! _Fawlty Towers_ was a favorite before I entered the monastery.

By the way, just to go back to browsers for a minute, Firefox has those delightful tabs. I can open the dictionary to check my spelling in one tab while composing a post in the other. Lovely!


----------



## Bonjules

Thank you all,
I do indeed use Internet Explorer. I didn't try Jana's scheme yet (for fear it might not work, in the past the 'remember me' button didn't make a difference); right now I go trough a 'select all/ copy/paste'sequence to try to retrieve it after signing on again. This is cumbersome, but works most of the time. Can I just download 'firefox' and that's it? (We are talking fairly close to a computer illiterate here)
P.S. Still don't understand why the program can't be set up so that you can write your post and THEN sign on. Is this technically more difficult to do?


----------



## fenixpollo

The forum software seems to be a package deal and not easily modified in the way you're talking about. A more effective solution is for each user to monitor his/her own sessions.

For longer posts, I will often compose the message in a word-processing programming, then copy/paste it over into the forum when I'm ready.

As far as I can tell, the "remember me" box basically turns of the "time-out" feature of the software, so that the software does not log you off automatically after you have been inactive for several minutes.

If you search the internet for Mozilla Firefox, you'll find a place to download it for free, with instructions. I am not able to use it on my work computer, due to company policies and firewalls and corporate flim-flam.  I am an avid user at home, however, and I highly recommend it over other browsers.


----------



## Etcetera

I just don't log out, so I'm always logged in, and don't have such problem. 
Mozilla Firefox is great indeed, its only disadvantage when viewing WR forums is this wonderful pop'up blocker. When I receive a new PM, I can't accept the forum's invitation to open it in a new window, because Firefox will block the window immediately!


----------



## DesertCat

Etc, there should be a setting somewhere in your Firefox Preferences where you can allow pop-ups from specific sites (for exampe WR).


----------



## timpeac

Bonjules said:
			
		

> Thank you all,
> I do indeed use Internet Explorer. I didn't try Jana's scheme yet (for fear it might not work, in the past the 'remember me' button didn't make a difference);


Are you sure? People mention this problem here every so often, and as far as I know ticking the "remember me" button has always solved the problem in the past. Just be aware that if you clear your cookies then you will need to tick it again when signing on.


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you, DesertCat! 
I've allowed pop-ups from WR, so now I'll wait till someone sends me a PM to see if it works.


----------



## Etcetera

Oh dear! Three PMs at a time! 
Thanks to all who sent a message to me.


----------

